

Super Mario Bros theme performed by an RC car on a row of liquid-filled bottles - hollywoodcole
http://www.boingboing.net/2008/04/14/super-mario-bros-the.html

======
simianstyle
i loved it, but methinks this belongs on digg

~~~
pierrebombay
I agree. Not everything that gets to the front page of reddit should be posted
here, that's what reddit's for.

